# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > سوال: مشکل مرورگر برای جاوا اسکریپت

## ravand

من یه سری کد اعتبارسنجی برای فیلدهای متن در فرم نوشتم که برای 16 تا فیلد متن هست . که شامل مشخصات فرد ثبت نام کننده هست. متاسفانه این کدها توی مرورگر فایرفاکس برای 8 تا فیلد کار می کنه یعنی هشت تا فیلد رو اعتبارسنجی می کنه ولی بقیه رو اعتبارسنجی نمی کنه ولی توی مرورگر اکسپلورر همه ی فیلد ها ، اعتبارسنجیشون کار می کنه. و اگه فیلد خالی باشه پیام جاوا اسکریپت میده . :متفکر:

----------


## Keramatifar

دوست عزیز
شما باید کد مربوطه رو اینجا قرار بدید تا بررسی بشه

----------


## ravand

کدهاش اینه :
<script type='text/javascript'>
//اول تابعی رو مشخص می کنیم که با فرم ارتباط برقرار می کند
function formValidator()
{
 //ساخت متغییری برای فیلد فرم
 var firstname = document.getElementById('firstname');

 
 // چک می کند مقداری در فیلد فیرست نیم هست یا نه
 if(notEmpty(firstname, "لطفا مقداری را در فیلد وارد کنید")){
  
       return true; 
  }
 
 return false;
 
}
function notEmpty(elem, helperMsg){
 if(elem.value.length == 0){
  alert(helperMsg);
  elem.focus(); // set the focus to this input
  return false;
 }
 return true;
}
</script><form action="php.php" onsubmit='return formValidator()' >
First Name: <input type='text' id='firstname' /><br />
<input type='submit' value='Check Form' />
</form>منبع کد وبلاگ : http://barnamenevisi.blogsky.com/1389/06/24/post-58/
به خاطر اینکه کدهاش زیاد بود من خلاصه اش رو گذاشتم و فقط برای یک فید گذاشتم . شما می تونید بهش اضافه کنید.

----------


## Mr FTHEL

اخه لینکی که دادی مال وبلاگ هست این کاری که میخوای کنی برای سایت هست
میخوای برای ثبتنام چیزی فرم بزاری؟ برای تماس با ما؟

----------


## funpatogh

این یک نمونه چک کردن یک فیلد

<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8">
<script type='text/javascript'> 
 function check() {
  firstname = document.getElementById('firstname').value;
  if(firstname.length==0){
  alert("lotfan meghdar vared konid");
  return ;
  }
    }
   </script>
</head>
<body>
<form action="php.php" onsubmit='return check();' >
First Name: <input type='text' id='firstname'><br />
<input type='submit' value='Check Form' />
</form>
</body>
</html>

----------


## ravand

ممنون داداش
کدی که شما دادید کد خوبی بود ولی مشکل من رو حل نکرد. البته کدی که من داشتم یه خوبی دیگه ای هم داشت اینکه وقتی فیلدی خالی بود غیر از اینکه پیام میداد قشنگ فیلدی که پر نشده رو نشون میداد. حالا اینش مهم نیست مهم اینه که من با مرورگر هایی چون کروم و فایرفاکس وقتی کار می کنم از 16 فیلدی که در فرم هست 8 تاش رو فقط این کدهای اعتبارسنجی می کنه و بقیه رو اعتبارسنجی نمی کنه. ولی برای مرورگر اکسپلورر این مشکل وجود نداره. من این موضوع رو از همون اول هم گفتم . :متفکر:

----------

